# Mattia&Tebina al super



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Ogg sono andata con lui a fare la spesa. E non ci vado mai.
Perchè mi fa perdere tempo. Sparisce con il carrello. Non me lo lascia. Compra robe schifose da retaggio famigliare...
Insomma. Quando mi ha detto  _Tebina amore bello di Mattia oggi vengo con te a fare la spesa perchè hai la colite e zoppichi dal male quindi non voglio che tu vada da sola e bla bla bla_ ho visto l'inferno in terra per un attimo ma poi. Mi sono martirizzata mentalmente e ho risposto un laconico.
_Ne sono felice._

Al super, tempo due secondi ed era già sparito. 
Ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo, finchè non l'ho visto riapparire al reparto animali con...con...-Mattia ma cos'hai preso?-
-Pentole. C'è il 50%.-
-E allora? abbiamo pentole da far concorrenza ad un ristorante.-
-Possono sempre servire..-
-No. A meno che non cominci a picchiarti con quelle e allora si, ne avremmo bisogno perchè si ammaccherebbero. Devo cominciare a picchiarti con oggetti contundenti?-
-Ti lamenti sempre che sei senza pentole.-
-Posa. Quelle. Pentole.-

Quando ero al reparto detersivi è arrivato carico di...-Mattia cos'hai messo nel carrello?-
-Pasta lavamani, viti, tre scatole di tasselli, lubrificanti, del silicone per...-
-La pasta lavamani? fai il meccanico? da quando hai cambiato lavoro? -
-E' per  quando lavoro in giardino...-
-Ah. E...._Quando _lavori in giardino?-
-Va beh, i fiori li bagno.-
-_Quando_ hai bagnato i fiori?-
-Ho capito. E' sempre così con te. Io non posso comprare niente mentre tu tutte le vaccate del mondo le puoi comprare e convinci tutti che sono assolutamente indispensabili. E certo. Tanto capisce solo tutto lei, no?-
Modalità Tebina on.
-hai ragione mattia...mi hai fatto ricordare che proprio ieri ho toccato qualcosa e non riuscivo a farla andare via dalle mani, ma se avessimo avuto la pasta lavamani con granuli tipo ghiaia come questa sicuramente sarebbe stato meglio. Comprane due, tanto non scade, vero? Ho solo un dubbio sui tasselli ma se pensi che i pensili della cucina ci cadano in testa ed è meglio averli va bene.-
Un uomo felice.
A cavallo. Tramonto rosso e giallo in sottofondo.
Musica epica.
Lui e il suo fido animale solo un ombra nera che si staglia nella luce morente del giorno.
Un uomo.
Un cavallo.
Una pasta lavamani. 




Domani Manager.
Non mi sento pronta.
Sicuramente sono molto più pronta della settimana dopo motel, dove davvero sono andata in embolo, ma pur molto più tranquilla  non so ancora bene cosa fare con lui.
Speriamo sia talmente oberato di lavoro da dimenticarsi della sottoscritta ameno fino a mercoledi.


Nel frattempo  sto accuorta a manetta.


----------



## Salomè (15 Luglio 2012)

"Quando ero al reparto detersivi è arrivato carico di...-Mattia cos'hai messo nel carrello?-
-Pasta lavamani, viti, tre scatole di tasselli, *lubrificanti*, del silicone per...-"

suvvia, qualcosa di buono c'è


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2012)

*HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAH!!!!!!!!

:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Oddio sembro isterica... hihihihi....


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:
Sto morendo...che macchiette che siete!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4369 ha detto:
			
		

> *HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAH!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


......ti sembra abbia scritto la pagina ridendo?

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2012)

Salomè;bt4368 ha detto:
			
		

> "Quando ero al reparto detersivi è arrivato carico di...-Mattia cos'hai messo nel carrello?-
> -Pasta lavamani, viti, tre scatole di tasselli, *lubrificanti*, del silicone per...-"
> 
> suvvia, qualcosa di buono c'è



...non so tu. ma io olio per motori per l'anal non l'ho mai usato.










ma che gente gira su sto blog?





















:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

che ne sai magari funziona..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Salomè (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4372 ha detto:
			
		

> ...non so tu. ma io olio per motori per l'anal non l'ho mai usato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah no? Sapessi...ti fa accendere che è una meraviglia!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2012)

Il mio ex-conquilino. Uguale a Mattia. Basta che una cosa sia in offerta e lui a meravigliarsi di come abbia fatto a vivere fino ad'oggi senza quella cosa. Robe tipo mini-compressori portatili, bussole e barometri, cibi improbabili tipo i Cevapcici....(non mi chiedete cosa siano....sono stati nel congelatore per mesi), ferri da stiro portatili......robe così insomma 

E alla domanda: 'zzo ci fai co stà roba ?

la risposta era la stessa di Mattia: non si può mai sapere, possono sempre servire


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Salomè;bt4385 ha detto:
			
		

> Ah no? Sapessi...ti fa accendere che è una meraviglia!:rotfl::rotfl:


:rofl:


----------



## erab (16 Luglio 2012)

L' importante è non scambiare mai la pasta lavamani con il lubrificante...... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4392 ha detto:
			
		

> L' importante è non scambiare mai la pasta lavamani con il lubrificante...... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> :rotfl::carneval:


:scared::scared::scared:


----------

